# first custom enclosure build



## Viper_x49 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, basically I want to build a custom enclosure for my 2 year old diamond python, this will be a first for me and I figure even though I have done a fair bit of research it would be good to get some tips from you guys, my first thought was to completely build the enclosure from scratch, but now I have had a second thought after seeing some other posts on this forum, I was thinking of converting a second hand tv cabinet into an enclosure, been looking on gumtree and whatnot and came across a few nice looking cabinets, what id like to know is what would be a suitable timber to use, iv heard pine and a couple other types of wood are bad for your snake, also if I need to varnish, stain or seal the timber are there any precautions using such products when working with reptiles, if any of you could help me out I would be very greatful, and any other tips or information you guys can give me on custom building enclosures would be quite helpful, cheers, dan.


----------



## Viper_x49 (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump, anyone keen to give me some pointers?


----------



## Native_EWD (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi mate, your going to seal the cabinet with waterproof sealants right? Shouldn't matter what wood you use if you are.


----------



## RossW82 (Sep 20, 2014)

I really like this guys build... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vezdQPW6S_M


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 21, 2014)

gday Viper_x49.....i made a diy enclosure out of an old tv cabinet i just gutted it,put a background on, a few vents a big hole in middle for a big tree stump...i didnt seal the timber i just left it the way i bought it ,smiley has been in it for a while now there are a few things that i need to repair in there but overall you don't need to do too much to it....If the timber is all sealed already just leave it the way it is or you could seal it with pond sealer...anyway good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## Viper_x49 (Sep 21, 2014)

smileysnake said:


> gday Viper_x49.....i made a diy enclosure out of an old tv cabinet i just gutted it,put a background on, a few vents a big hole in middle for a big tree stump...i didnt seal the timber i just left it the way i bought it ,smiley has been in it for a while now there are a few things that i need to repair in there but overall you don't need to do too much to it....If the timber is all sealed already just leave it the way it is or you could seal it with pond sealer...anyway good luck and keep us posted....



Mate, looks good, I prefer the look of a quality timber setup than the modern malamine and fully glass setups they sell these days, im hoping to do something very similar, I have found a nice wall unit up on gumtree im hoping to go have a look at this week, thanks for the input guys, I will keep you guys up to date with it here if you're interested.


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 28, 2014)

Viper_x49 yes they look much better...and keep the pics coming....


----------



## Fil_14 (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's a couple of pics of mine. 
Hope it helps with ideas. 
I scored the unit for free, and the drift wood too. There's a heat pad under the tile (free tile) in each unit. Thermostats, timers and a light switch on each side, night time lighting etc etc. It was a fair bit of mucking around with the wiring and drilling and escape proofing. But well worth it. I did save a lot of money because of not just the freebies, but also because I did all the work myself. 
An add on background is in the pipeline, but not a priority atm. 
I only have 8 mth old childrens in them. I know they're only small in comparison to yours. 



Fil...


----------

